# Power-shell First or Sever 2012/R2



## mickeymbbc (Dec 10, 2009)

Can someone tell me if they think that I should take Power-shell classes before taking my 2012 server classes? Would it benefit me or just confuse me before I start my server classes? I don't want to confuse myself taking them (Power-Shell) first it it will not help and just confuse me. I heard that Powers-hell classes are very important if I wan to be an admin. My online classes are not going to consist of too much Power-shell from what I'm told. They are pre-recorded, because thats all i can afford. Any input from professionals would be greatly appreciated!!. I couldn't find a concrete answer with my Google search.

Thank you,


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

From my experience as a systems administrator, although useful, you wont be using power shell all the time, and when you do it will most likely just be running scripts you have made previously. Its not at all that difficult to pick up if you have a basic understanding of programming. You can wing most of the easy stuff just by looking for solutions on the internet. If it where me I take the 2012 server classes first as you have the most to gain from that, then the powershell.


----------

